# only been here a week and i feel like Ive already ruined her



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Last week we picked up our first LGD - Storm , 9 wk old Anatolian. Farmer said she was born outside in dog house during our freak ice storm we got here in Florida and she had only ever been handled for shots and worming. well were first time farmers and LGD owners - let just say she has gotten use to being handled and touched real quick. We have tried being stand offish with her and I still have her sleeping in a kennel in a barn at night, but she follows me around all day long and wants to be with our other dogs. Have I already ruined her for guarding? I just don't know how I am suppose to keep her separated from us all the time. I cant just leave her locked up in the barn all the time. Our goats will be arriving next week - I have been walking the property with her and introducing her to the rabbits, chickens, cats etc. I know she is going to be an awesome dog,...very mellow. I just hope Im not screwing this up :nono:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

My LGDs were handled ever since the day they were born. Very frequently, as much as possible. It's much safer to have a dog see you as their owner rather than a predator. NOT handling her could lead to her protecting the livestock from you... and eventually hurting you. You are doing the right thing, you haven't ruined her.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd say you're doing it just about right. Sometimes I think all that stuff about not touching the dog, yada, yada started with people who wanted an excuse to not mess with the dog. I've got 3, and any of them will follow me around given the chance. One I have even let out the back gate with me and she didn't go off too far (the other female I would never, ever try that with). If you don't socialize with the dog, how are you supposed to tell her who is okay? What about if something goes wrong and you have to load her into the car for a run to the vet? By walking the property, you are teaching her the boundaries. My personal experience says that basic obedience commands are a VERY good thing. I definitely agree with having her sleep in the barn, though. She does need to learn that she doesn't get to always follow you around. 

Tip - when you start teaching her to lead, if she feels the need to pull you around like she's a sled dog, start tying her up sometimes, say at meal time. I accidentally taught both of my girls to quit pulling when I started tying them. They learned that pulling didn't work.

BTW, awesome looking pup!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice looking puppy! Is that a Bernese Mt dog behind in the background? We have a Berner and a LGD pup (pyr- anatolian cross)-- he is integrated to the dog pack but knows his duties-- the other dogs sleep at night he goes out to the back deck to keep an eye on things, and when he sounds the alarm, the other dogs wake up to back him up-- we are in bear country, so backup is a good thing....
we have goats and chickens, and he is just about 10months old. 
Loving on your pup is not a Bad thing. Centuries of breeding to guard will NOT be ruined....


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Aw thanks guys, that makes me feel better. Yes I think basic obedience is our next challenge. I tried to keep her on a light line the other night while we walked through the chicken area so I could discourage her from chicken chasing and she did not care for a leash AT ALL. 

yes, that is a Bernese behind her. My first and only. Def the most high maintenance & most stubborn breed I've ever owned  The berner didn't bark when we lived in the city,..but now were in the country I cant shut her up. Between that and the constant battle with hot spots she is a piece of work. Awesome loving family dog,..but quite the cuddly PITA. Her independent bullheaded attitude has definitely got me ready for a LGD I think.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hahaha thats hilarious about your Berner- same here ours lived in SF for his first 6 months-- he is insanely Loud, but actually the least prey drive of our 3 which puts him lower on the PITA rung of the ladder... be warned the pup will at some point get some adoloscent prey drive/ antics going.. we did lost a rooster to ours....
Its funny but our 3rd dog is a working breed as yours is too-- we have a giant schnauzer as well...
(its tough getting a pic of everyone in the frame they start wrestling, I should try though)...


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

a rare together shot


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have to agree that we do what we want first and make up a reason later, people who don't want to interact with a puppy will say it will ruin him.

As long as she is exposed to the goats before 16 weeks of age, she will be fine with them. At that point, have her bed adjacent to the goat pen and she should be able to see them. Wait until the goats have gotten used to her before putting them in together, and then have her on a line and with a 'come' or 'out' command so you can get her out if they become defensive. She needs positive experiences with them.

An Anatolian should never be tied up. She's still young and I'm sure you haven't ruined her, but they become very aggressive very quickly when tied up. Put a harness on her and a longer leash, 15' or 20' feet. Walk around with her, changing direction whenever she starts to pull. Soon, she should start keeping an eye on you and keeping within that leash radius. When you pull her away from something she needs to stay away from, say "leave it" in a calm low voice. Practice the leg pat. Puppies follow and if she learns to follow you to the leg pat now she will do it as an adult.

Hot spots are often nutrition related.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

My berner has eaten a raw meat and bone diet from the beginning. Shaving the spot as soon as I see her starting one and dusting them with wound dust seems to help.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmmm am glad to say mine doesnt have hot spots but he is fat. no way around it, fat. He was a handful (getting out, getting too growly with strangers and strange dogs) so we got him neutered. Instant 30lbs gain... 
He gets good kibble (I cant say I trust myself to balance a diet and I am gone 3 days a week and kibble simplifies things) but all the dogs get raw in the AMs and whole raw eggs 4 days a week when I am home...
The LGD pup is nowhere a chow hound that he is, and is quite skinny at 86 lbs (taller than he is and longer too-- and he is 130lbs).... but he is intact (10 months old pretty soon)....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well then, you could try giving him a vitamin pill once a week, then move to every two weeks.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

OK here is my 3 active pals!!!! Puppy is the youngest, but biggest!


----------

